# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  1CDLib 1.3.0.0

## mixperez

Скиньте пожалуйста у кого есть 1CDLib 1.3.0.0. 

Спасибо большое!

----------


## GoogolPlex

http://www.unibytes.com/nI_kcv3Kl_ILqw-Us4P3UgBB

искал долго, аж пол-часа потратил, но нашел))
может кому пригодится...

----------

admin (30.03.2020), bushan (27.04.2020)

----------


## bushan

Спасибо, GoogolPlex
Нашел чуток поновее yadi.sk/d/4dTN_dbom7OfCg

----------


## Merlin1975

Здравия!
Уже вышла "Версия 1.4.1.0 от 08.06.2020".
Может есть к кого-нибудь?

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Здравия!
> Уже вышла "Версия 1.4.1.0 от 08.06.2020".
> Может есть к кого-нибудь?


*1CDLib 1.4.1.0*

----------

Awesome3000 (05.11.2020)

----------


## FlaerSteap

Здравствуйте! версию 1CDLib 1.4.1.0 можете еще раз скинуть, Спасибо!!

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Здравствуйте! версию 1CDLib 1.4.1.0 можете еще раз скинуть, Спасибо!!


*1CDLib 1.4.1.0*

----------

z0han (10.12.2020), Чад (07.05.2021)

----------


## FlaerSteap

Спасибо!!

----------


## Yoops

Кто успел скачать, поделитесь пожалуйста с 1CDLib 1.4.1.0

----------


## ildar.95

Здравствуйте! Можете еще раз скинуть?)

----------


## Yoops

1CDLib 1.4.1.0
https://dropmefiles.com/ed7gE

----------


## Twin76

:)))) опять удалили:))) а можно на другой файлообменник, пожаааалуйста:))) где подольше хранится:)

----------


## selunin

пожалуйста повторите раздачу

----------


## selunin

> *1CDLib 1.4.1.0*


пожалуйста повторите раздачу

----------


## selunin

> 1CDLib 1.4.1.0
> https://dropmefiles.com/ed7gE


пожалуйста повторите раздачу

----------


## Yoops

1CDLib 1.4.1.0

https://we.tl/t-GW3yPdFXcc

----------

selunin (14.03.2021)

----------


## Gurevskiy

Все ссылки битые. Дайте плиз рабочую ссылку на 1CDLib 1.4.1.0

----------


## Чад

Здравствуйте. Скиньте, пожалуйста, 1CDLib 1.4.1.0

----------


## evgenturan

Доброе время суток, Прошу кто может выложите CDLib 1.4.1.0 
Готов даже купить за вменяемую цену.

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Доброе время суток, Прошу кто может выложите CDLib 1.4.1.0 
> Готов даже купить за вменяемую цену.


1CDLib 1.4.1.0:
https://dropmefiles.com/eKfif

----------


## Grumpy

Повторите пожалуйста. Ссылки битые

----------


## Maxim114

> *1CDLib 1.4.1.0*


Можно еще раз, очень надо, спасибо.

----------


## Twin76

> Можно еще раз, очень надо, спасибо.


есть 1CDLib 1.3.1.0 https://cloud.mail.ru/public/stkT/foN9PXH48

----------


## Yoops

1CDLib 1.3.0.0.zip
1CDLib 1.4.0.1.zip
1CDLib 1.4.1.0.zip
Tool_1CD alpha.7z

Все эти тут: https://dropmefiles.com/xt4E1

----------


## totkot

> 1CDLib 1.3.0.0.zip
> 1CDLib 1.4.0.1.zip
> 1CDLib 1.4.1.0.zip
> Tool_1CD alpha.7z
> 
> Все эти тут: https://dropmefiles.com/xt4E1


На Дропе ссылки долго не живут. Прошу повторить. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## GTA33

> Кто успел скачать, поделитесь пожалуйста с 1CDLib 1.4.1.0


https://dropmefiles.com/mUYrJ

----------

totkot (06.12.2022)

----------


## Yoops

https://disk.yandex.ru/d/GCi0JmMCC10XHA

----------

totkot (07.12.2022)

----------

